# DS #2761: Bleach: Dark Souls (USA)



## JPH (Oct 9, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3779^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



1, 2, 3, 4, 5.


----------



## Dylan (Oct 9, 2008)

new candidate for wifi tourney?


----------



## Cithalo (Oct 9, 2008)

@Release Notes on NFO
Why so serious?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 9, 2008)

yeah def^
friend codes


----------



## JPH (Oct 9, 2008)

To original release submitter: sorry, there is something strange going on in the Release Management Center. 

I had to repost this under my name. Thank you for your contribution.


Also, not a real anime or Bleach fan - but I love me a fighter. 

And I'll start adding screenshots to NDS releases. 

-JP


----------



## NDStemp (Oct 9, 2008)

Just downloaded the game. I want to see if this game is actually good or not.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 9, 2008)

Sweet!  Finally something that a veteran old-school gamer like me can get into!

I'm just glad to have a decent fighting game to play on the DS that isn't running through an emulator or a cropped screen in GBA mode.  Really like the Rock/Heavy Metal tone to the music in the Bleach games.  Don't know squat about the anime side of it (I'm not in to anime), but the game is definitely a blast to play, especially after being starved for a decent fighter on the DS for so long.

Now all we need is for someone to smack the ignorance out of Capcom and Namco  and force them to create their franchise fighters on the DS (Street Fighter and Tekken, of course).  Then I'd really be a happy-camper.

But Bleach 2 is definitely my kind of game!


----------



## solange82200 (Oct 9, 2008)

Does anyone know how to beat the girl, Yachiru? My son is playing it but cant beat her before the time runs out. Her life refills before he can do anything? Can anyone please help? I think it's only the second or third battle?


----------



## da_head (Oct 9, 2008)

solange82200 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to beat the girl, Yachiru? My son is playing it but cant beat her before the time runs out. Her life refills before he can do anything? Can anyone please help? I think it's only the second or third battle?



err i played this game a while ago, but if i recall correctly, isn't that just training? can't u skip it?


----------



## imgod22222 (Oct 9, 2008)

Wasn't/ Isn't Ultimate Jump Stars the best fighter for DS?


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 9, 2008)

which is the jpn version of this again?
i might have patched the wrong sound folder


----------



## Torte (Oct 9, 2008)

Tekken on DS would be.... please don't even go there.


----------



## guardian_457 (Oct 9, 2008)

solange82200 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how to beat the girl, Yachiru? My son is playing it but cant beat her before the time runs out. Her life refills before he can do anything? Can anyone please help? I think it's only the second or third battle?



u can hope for one of those line movement disable cards so she can't move for a bit then just beat the crap out of her so shes down and just jump as fast as u can lol. thats what i did and it somehow worked


----------



## Rebellion (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Data is corrupted and will be deleted.


*depressed and goes back to Cave Story*


----------



## Atmosphere (Oct 9, 2008)

Rebellion said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same error here after relaunching the game I'm using YSmenu on my R4


----------



## Syncr (Oct 9, 2008)

same here....sav file corrupted
[ttds ysmenu/ reg ttds menu]


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 9, 2008)

aw you can be the little teddy bear thing :3


----------



## xshinox (Oct 9, 2008)

is it possible to undub this one? i know the first fighting one wasnt possible kuz it didnt have the files.


----------



## SABERinBLUE (Oct 9, 2008)

Um, it totally is possible to undub the first one.  I undubbed the hell out of it like a year ago.  Just remember not to trim the rom when patching it for the card.


----------



## xshinox (Oct 9, 2008)

really? i tried doing it the way i did it for TWEWY but the files/folders werent the same. how did you do it?


----------



## Jgel (Oct 9, 2008)

Sweet, but went to get it and my ols stand by site is shut down????  Ahhhhhh


----------



## Wanted (Oct 9, 2008)

Screenshots on release is much appreciated thanks.


----------



## jaei (Oct 9, 2008)

Supercard One has the data corrupt/deletion as well.
Did this problem arise with the Japanese version?


----------



## SABERinBLUE (Oct 9, 2008)

xshinox said:
			
		

> really? i tried doing it the way i did it for TWEWY but the files/folders werent the same. how did you do it?


Dunno, iirc they were the same for me.  I'd up the rom but it's specifically patched for supercard slot 2.


----------



## jaei (Oct 9, 2008)

jaei said:
			
		

> Supercard One has the data corrupt/deletion as well.
> Did this problem arise with the Japanese version?



I checked the older Jap version's thread and this did happen for the Jap version for awhile... and was fixed somehow.


----------



## Xii (Oct 9, 2008)

Wanted said:
			
		

> Screenshots on release is much appreciated thanks.


Seconded.


----------



## xshinox (Oct 9, 2008)

does anyone know which files i am suppose to move to make it undub? is it the data>sdat folder? move that into the american version data>sdat?


----------



## Batman55 (Oct 9, 2008)

Can anyone confirm that it works on a M3 Simply DS? I don't have YSmenu or anything, just the regular latest M3DSS firmware.
If this doesn't work, I will be so mad, Sonic Chronicles didn't work for me


----------



## NatsuMatto (Oct 9, 2008)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> Wasn't/ Isn't Ultimate Jump Stars the best fighter for DS?



The JUMP games are essentially portable versions of Super Smash Bros.  I wouldn't exactly classify those as "fighters," per se... they sort of make their own genre.


----------



## xshinox (Oct 9, 2008)

ahh it works. good stuff y0!

edit: you can use the japanese save file for this american version.


----------



## Stewf90 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah i'm getting 'Data Corruption' as well. Got a TTDS.  Did loads of levels as well


----------



## Dark (Oct 9, 2008)

My M3 DS real is having the same curruption.


----------



## Rob_Threat (Oct 9, 2008)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm that it works on a M3 Simply DS? I don't have YSmenu or anything, just the regular latest M3DSS firmware.
> If this doesn't work, I will be so mad, Sonic Chronicles didn't work for me




my undubbed version works on my old M3Simp w/1.14... seems fine on my YSMenu install too.

oddly, my M3Real (with both M3Sakura 1.11 and M3Real 3.9b) breaks the save.

haven't tried the proper ROM (hate the ENG voice "actors"), but it should be the same.



good luck.


----------



## NatsuMatto (Oct 9, 2008)

works so far on my CycloDS...


----------



## JPH (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, have you all tried ARM7 patching the ROM (ones having problems with booting the game up)?


----------



## javad (Oct 9, 2008)

AWESOME I HAVE BEEN WAITING FOR AGES


----------



## jaei (Oct 9, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Well, have you all tried ARM7 patching the ROM (ones having problems with booting the game up)?



I don't think the problem is booting; it's the save file that goes away everytime the game is reset.


----------



## blitzpatzer (Oct 9, 2008)

Torte said:
			
		

> Tekken on DS would be.... please don't even go there.



Totally friggin AWESOME!


----------



## aznvienna (Oct 9, 2008)

so.... does any1 know how to fix the data corruption?
I need new characters D:


----------



## Raika (Oct 9, 2008)

i wonder whether this will be the same as the blade of fate


----------



## aerowalk (Oct 9, 2008)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> Can anyone confirm that it works on a M3 Simply DS? I don't have YSmenu or anything, just the regular latest M3DSS firmware.
> If this doesn't work, I will be so mad, Sonic Chronicles didn't work for me



i can confirm that
using 1.14 + no trim
even my jap save file works -> all the chars are unlocked


----------



## Hehe Moo (Oct 9, 2008)

When I got it there was a missing part T_T


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 9, 2008)

unpacked the JPN and the US versions of this game with "DSLAZY"and replaced the US "SDAT" dir with the JPN "SDAT" dir

Now i have the correct version as it schould be:

*English onscreen txt with Japanese voices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

_US Version: (2761) Bleach: Dark Souls
JPN Version: (0856) Bleach DS 2nd: Kokui Hirameku Requiem_

_*NOTE:* Works perfect on CycloDS Evolution!_


----------



## DivineZeus (Oct 9, 2008)

Works perfectly on my SCDS1...


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 9, 2008)

Can you post the 'SDAT' folder on here please.. Cant download too much more.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks


----------



## DragonStefan (Oct 9, 2008)

Tekken on DS plxxx


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 9, 2008)

umm, LAME... Go to the EDGE of the forum d'head


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but I just loaded Bleach up again and I didnt get the message.. Looks like Im lucky


----------



## AnotherGamer (Oct 9, 2008)

Does replacing the SDAT folder fix the save corruption issue or do we have to wait for firmware updates or a specific patch to make them work properly?

What's weird is that even if you replace the save with one that works, the game still refuses to save at any point and reverts back to the original state of the savefile once you reload the game regardless of what you do. It seems that the game ignores the save data entirely after initially loading it: going to the deck editor and backing out gives you a prompt to save your deck data in the Japanese version and on emulators and flashcards the game works properly, but there's no such prompt for any systems suffering from the save corruption issue.


----------



## JayceMJ (Oct 9, 2008)

If anyone figures out this save thing it'd definitely be appreciated if you share the info. I have my own Japanese save so I'm fine fo now, would love to make my way up ranked though.


----------



## mixinluv2u (Oct 9, 2008)

getting the data corruption error on SCDS1, with all 3 loaders.  =\


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 9, 2008)

bleach has been realy fantastic in the past... this one looks very cool too from the screenies


----------



## Stewf90 (Oct 9, 2008)

Anyone found a way to fix it yet?  Can't bring myself to play Story Mode knowing i'll have to do it again.  People said this happened with the Japanese version. Anyone still got the patch that fixed the Japanese version?


----------



## kobykaan (Oct 9, 2008)

For the record it plays and saves and reloads fine on my NPLAYER


----------



## Medic (Oct 9, 2008)

This game is fun, too bad I'm not that good but its one of the best fighter I have seen on the NDS.


----------



## Tulkies2097 (Oct 9, 2008)

Is anyone going to be able to find a solution to this save problem? Id like to enjoy the game too not knowing my game is going to be restart every time I turn it off. I use EZ Flash V myself, and I still get the corrupted save.


----------



## javad (Oct 9, 2008)

Yeah, wish they found a way how to fix the corrupt data error, but i do not mind the english dub


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 9, 2008)

i undubbed it and it works


----------



## Stewf90 (Oct 9, 2008)

really? Did it give 'Data Corruption' before you undubbed it? If so could you tell me what files you used to undub it


----------



## Dark (Oct 9, 2008)

It corrupts and i didn't undub it


----------



## Tanas (Oct 9, 2008)

This is my save which I can confirm works on the R4, DSTT, and EZFlashV without giving you the corrupt message.
http://www.2shared.com/file/4067146/41fddc...Dark_Souls.html


----------



## AnotherGamer (Oct 9, 2008)

It's not a question of not getting "data corrupted" messages, you can easily get rid of them by creating the save with, say, No$gba, converting it and using it, it's a question that after the said data is loaded, the game refuses to save anything on it when it should and a previously-mentioned normally unavoidable save prompt never pops up.

I'm curious on exactly how this issue was solved with the original Japanese version if it was the same and whether or not it can be used for this version as well.


----------



## Stewf90 (Oct 9, 2008)

AnotherGamer said:
			
		

> It's not a question of not getting "data corrupted" messages, you can easily get rid of them by creating the save with, say, No$gba, converting it and using it, it's a question that after the said data is loaded, the game refuses to save anything on it when it should and a previously-mentioned normally unavoidable save prompt never pops up.
> 
> I'm curious on exactly how this issue was solved with the original Japanese version if it was the same and whether or not it can be used for this version as well.



Agreed i wanna find out how the Japanese one was fixed.

Oh and Tanas, i tried it on my DSTT but when i switched it back on i just got 'Data Corrupt'. Did you change the ROM in anyway since that seems logical or maybe its the ROM itself that is dodgy, did you download a different Bleach Dark Souls ROM


----------



## Kasehuja (Oct 9, 2008)

Edit: Sorry for my post.....this was a fake file -.-


----------



## Tanas (Oct 9, 2008)

Stewf90 said:
			
		

> AnotherGamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is the rom that I use which was untouched, 2761 - Bleach Dark Souls (U)(Xenophobia)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 9, 2008)

I JUST COMPLETED THE ORIGINAL BLEACH YESTERDAY!
THIS IS AWESOME!


----------



## Stewf90 (Oct 9, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> This is the rom that I use which was untouched, 2761 - Bleach Dark Souls (U)(Xenophobia)



Yeah thats the same as mine, weird that its not working the same


----------



## Tanas (Oct 9, 2008)

Works and saves correctly on the R4 v1.8, EZFlashV, CycloDS and The Edge.
Doesnt save properly on the DSTT, iTouch and SCDS1.


----------



## Tulkies2097 (Oct 9, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Works and saves correctly on the R4 v1.8, EZFlashV, CycloDS and The Edge.
> Doesnt save properly on the DSTT, iTouch and SCDS1.



I have the EV Flash V and saves are still corrupt


----------



## Tanas (Oct 9, 2008)

Definitly works for me on the ezflashv

Here is my working ezflashv save.
http://www.2shared.com/file/4067665/ef8df9...Dark_Souls.html


----------



## AnotherGamer (Oct 9, 2008)

At a lack of a better solution at the moment, anyone with enough free time and some experience in DS file structure care to figure out if you can make a mostly-English version of the game with working saves by replacing English version files with the Japanese ones or vice versa and how? Or is that wasted effort if the ARM7 patch doesn't work to begin with?


----------



## acidonia (Oct 9, 2008)

Tried this on my ds one supercard it keeps giving me the corupt message hope some one fixes this.


----------



## OuTee (Oct 9, 2008)

I cant wait for fighting game for DS wich will be at least as good and fun as Jump Ultimate Stars, Bleach is only 6/10 for me. :/


----------



## feds4u (Oct 9, 2008)

I was expecting more of this.


----------



## Dark (Oct 9, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> This is my save which I can confirm works on the R4, DSTT, and EZFlashV without giving you the corrupt message.
> http://www.2shared.com/file/4067146/41fddc...Dark_Souls.html


Wth The save works but i can't save the game??


----------



## Tanas (Oct 9, 2008)

mehenry said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesnt save past the main menu on the DSTT but it works fine on the ezflashv and R4.


----------



## theking_10 (Oct 9, 2008)

This save file works perfect on my Supercard DS One SDHC!


----------



## currynoodles (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmm.. read through the pages and didn't see any AceKard 2 users mention the problem. I'm getting the corrupt save problem as well.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 10, 2008)

theking_10 said:
			
		

> This save file works perfect on my Supercard DS One SDHC!




It doesnt work, it loads but doesnt save.


----------



## carterman (Oct 10, 2008)

In case anyone cares, it's not a rom error - the md5 matches on my own cartridge dump. Any dumps I try to do of the cartridge's save file doesn't work on the m3 real, so there's still something up...might be something requiring firmware updates for our carts to fix...


----------



## loloknight (Oct 10, 2008)

It is a dump error!!! but not for error per se, Its just a copyright wall 
look this happened with hulk game for the ds when it came out 
here is the solution and its right here on gba temp  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=90078 plz with this info can any one solve this FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!!


----------



## HBK (Oct 11, 2008)

loloknight said:
			
		

> It is a dump error!!! but not for error per se, Its just a copyright wall
> look this happened with hulk game for the ds when it came out
> here is the solution and its right here on gba temp  http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=90078 plz with this info can any one solve this FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!!!



No, ARM7 patching does not fix this.


----------



## mixinluv2u (Oct 11, 2008)

i can confirm that unchecking "Patch Save" option for SCDS-1 works.  i had to manually change the save file size to 64K though.

EDIT:
actually, i take that back.  i was able to get it to work for a little bit (saving pass the tutorial stage in story mode), but after i turn it off and on to make sure everything works.  nothing saves beyond that.

and now i am getting the corrupt data error again.  sigh.


----------



## mixinluv2u (Oct 11, 2008)

theking_10 said:
			
		

> This save file works perfect on my Supercard DS One SDHC!


okay this is odd.  i decided to try your save.  the first time it booted up okay, i went into settings and changed the name to mine.  then rebooted to make sure everything save and i got the corrupt data screen!

and then it never worked again after that.


----------



## Noob_ninja82 (Oct 11, 2008)

I believe I've solved the issue...

What you need:
-DSLazy (or DSBuff)
-US version of Bleach 2nd
-JAP version of Bleach 2nd

1.)  Load JAP Bleach into DSLazy and unpack.
2.)  Once you see a window open, copy the file 'header.bin' (DO not copy the ARM7.bin, it is useless... I've tried), and then close the window.
3.)  Load US Bleach into DSLazy and unpack.
4.)  Copy 'header.bin' into unpacked folder.
5.)  Take the arm7.bin that is included with the DSLazy application and copy it into the unpacked folder.
6.)  Pack folder into a new name (or same name, different folder) and load into your card.

I'm using M3 Sakura 1.10 on a M3 DS Real.  I cannot say for sure if this will work on R4 or EZFlash... sorry ;-)

Quick update:  I already mentioned this further in the forum, but I forgot to link the files for the DSLazy and arm7.bin:

http://holidaygamerz.zoomshare.com/files/MaxCrassMethod.zip

It includes the DSLazy application, a generic arm7.bin file, and the Max Overload patcher for Max Media Player (which you won't need).

Let me know if anyone else gets it to work.


----------



## nipper (Oct 11, 2008)

Noob_ninja82 where is this arm7.bin with dslazy i downloaded it and dsbuff none have it.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

anyone knows if the style of the story is the same as blade of fate because wandering around in mazes isnt my type


----------



## nipper (Oct 11, 2008)

well its not a maze all it is you get to go where you want to and its splits off aka side story kind of thing. its the same. as it dose work on my cyclo but im tryin to get it to work on my m3r


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

nipper said:
			
		

> well its not a maze all it is you get to go where you want to and its splits off aka side story kind of thing. its the same. as it dose work on my cyclo but im tryin to get it to work on my m3r


erm im trying to mean that where you go in blade of fate depends on how much energy thingy you have, so you wont be able to really control where you want to go


----------



## iRandom (Oct 11, 2008)

Noob_ninja82 said:
			
		

> I believe I've solved the issue...
> 
> What you need:
> -DSLazy (or DSBuff)
> ...



I have a DSTT v1.15 (TopToy) and your method works ! Thanks a bunch !
However, I didn't find any arm7.bin with the DSLazy pack I downloaded (and two other copies from different websites) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I guess the only thing I did was replace the ENG 'header.bin' with the JAP 'header.bin' as it says in your instructions. THANKS !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since I registered to say this, I might as well do something around here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s; does anyone know how to replace/dub the English voices with the Japanese voices? If so, please teach us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (or pm me)
- iRandom

*[EDIT]* Read next-next post xP


----------



## nipper (Oct 11, 2008)

First off all i could not find the arm7.bin. so i tryed with out it FAILED...


so i was reading some more someone said some thing about hulk being patch and all that so i went to http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=90078 download the tools for it. well bingo found the arm7.bin
did as noob told me and use the arm7.bin and it worked just fine. TY TY hope this helps everyone lookin for the arm7.bin. also i have m3r defalt firmware newest one not saurka.


----------



## Noob_ninja82 (Oct 11, 2008)

Whoops... I forgot to mention that DSLazy was part of the Max Crass Method.  Here is the link for the .zip file: http://holidaygamerz.zoomshare.com/files/MaxCrassMethod.zip

Note: I did not make this, nor take responsibility for its development.  All credit goes to the guys who made these apps.

Sorry, nipper, for making you hunt for the files individually.  Glad you got it to work!


----------



## Kasehuja (Oct 11, 2008)

Everything works fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can save , and no data corruption ^^


----------



## AnotherGamer (Oct 11, 2008)

iRandom said:
			
		

> I have a DSTT v1.15 (TopToy) and your method works ! Thanks a bunch !
> However, I didn't find any arm7.bin with the DSLazy pack I downloaded (and two other copies from different websites)
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, got it to work here too, thanks a lot . Hope there won't be any sudden future issues with it.

As for switching the voices, just replace the US version's SDAT folder with the Japanese one.


----------



## iRandom (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks ;D


----------



## Zerrix (Oct 11, 2008)

W00t o.O
This game's awesome! =D


----------



## HBK (Oct 11, 2008)

Works awesome, thanks a lot.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

any screenies?


----------



## Rayder (Oct 11, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> any screenies?



There's a whole mess of them here:
http://www.gamesradar.com/ds/bleach-dark-s...031010185896078

You know, I really like this game, but some of the stupid little things you have to do like, line-jump contests, catch all the butterflies, etc. in the story mode are really annoying.  I just want to fight, fight, FIGHT!  Not catch freakin' butterflies.


----------



## Raika (Oct 11, 2008)

Are you kidding me CATCHING FREAKING BUTTERFLIES?? man im sooooo not gonna play this one


----------



## kobykaan (Oct 11, 2008)

meh now it works it picks up the JAP cheats from NARINS cheat file doh! 

so most of them don't make any sense


----------



## Rayder (Oct 11, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me CATCHING FREAKING BUTTERFLIES?? man im sooooo not gonna play this one




Yeah, they're like little mini-game type deals to advance the story in places.  What were they thinking?!?


----------



## jaei (Oct 11, 2008)

Has anybody get the ninja's method to work it on the SCDS One?
I'm getting the corruption message still...


----------



## Rayder (Oct 11, 2008)

Erm....I'm stuck on this one mini game.....

How do I add to the people's spiritual pressure?   If I hit them, lose.  I touch the pressure raise card and it raises one dude, but how do I raise the other 2?  It's doing a countdown, but I don't know how to use it.


----------



## HBK (Oct 11, 2008)

This fix seems to have killed WiFi for me. Can anyone else test it and see if it's just me?


----------



## jaei (Oct 11, 2008)

HBK said:
			
		

> This fix seems to have killed WiFi for me. Can anyone else test it and see if it's just me?



I still get corruption and the wifi is broken now as well...


----------



## mixinluv2u (Oct 11, 2008)

the fix changed the game release to the japanese one, that's why it correspond to the japanese cheat.

it kills wireless play and wifi, making them not work.

i can confirm the fix allows the game to be played and saved on TTDS and YSMenu, but SCDS-1 still gives corrupt data.

this fix is not a permanent solution.  =\


----------



## loloknight (Oct 11, 2008)

Yay I helped some how =] THANKS FOR SOLVING THE PROBLEM Im really happy you guyz that know about this got something usefull from me =] thx thx thx for solving it i luv this game even imported it when it got to japan and damn im so happy now!! THANKS


----------



## Noob_ninja82 (Oct 12, 2008)

Alrighty... seems like I didn't finish the job just yet... my bad  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will try something else.  I will post something once I get it working - fully!


----------



## loloknight (Oct 12, 2008)

hguyz i have the solution if ur running on a ttds turn the dma mode on =] that helps with the wifi problem, I dont really know abb the other flash cards.... but on the ttds thts the solution =]


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Oct 12, 2008)

leet speak makes you fail. 

this game is pretty fun but i suck at it


----------



## Sandman00009 (Oct 12, 2008)

is there any wifi fix i really want to play online D=


----------



## AnotherGamer (Oct 12, 2008)

Exactly how does it break Wifi? Seemed to work just fine for me, asides from losing a lot. Not that I can blame the flashcard for my shitty playing.


----------



## mixinluv2u (Oct 12, 2008)

i cannot connect to wifi.  after i hit "login" it'll just stays there and never actually connect.

also when i go into "wireless play" it'll freeze on the "create room" screen.  none of the buttons work and the only way i can exit is to turn my ds off.


----------



## AnotherGamer (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh. Go figure. Works fine for me as stated.


----------



## Stewf90 (Oct 13, 2008)

can't get past the 'Data Corruption' for me, tried the method stated with the dslazy and arm7 but still keep getting it.  Dunno what it is


----------



## m2pt5 (Oct 13, 2008)

Stewf90 said:
			
		

> can't get past the 'Data Corruption' for me, tried the method stated with the dslazy and arm7 but still keep getting it.  Dunno what it is


The fix is not to swap the arm7.bin, it's to swap the header.bin for the Japanese version's.


----------



## asuri (Oct 13, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Erm....I'm stuck on this one mini game.....
> 
> How do I add to the people's spiritual pressure?   If I hit them, lose.  I touch the pressure raise card and it raises one dude, but how do I raise the other 2?  It's doing a countdown, but I don't know how to use it.


i think what you are talking about is the kid that needs to deal with the people in the relaxation room?
just keep hitting with the a button


----------



## Rayder (Oct 13, 2008)

asuri said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figured it out......I needed to hit the super special 3 button on each of them.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I thought I tried all the specials.....guess I missed that one the first billion tries.  Once I figured it out, it only took 5 seconds to beat the mission.

Anyway, I beat the game once and it said something about opening new pathway in blah-blah something or other area during story mode.  How many times will I have to play through the game in story mode to open all characters in arcade mode? I'm currently missing 8 characters in arcade mode.  I really don't feel like catching butterflies and collecting candies again.  That was just......I don't know a better way to describe it than just plain GAY.  I wanna beat some ass, not catch freakin' butterflies. GAH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone else finding themselves just skipping the story in story mode?  It just got to me to be a bunch of useless blah-blah.  All I needed was the mission directives and it tells you that right before the mission.

Other than the better balance in this game, I liked Bleach 1 more for story mode.  Less gay butterfly missions and some better conditions for winning a battle such as winning with zero Spiritual Pressure or vice versa and things like that.  It seems that story mode in B2 is less imaginative.


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, 'Start' Mashing..


----------



## videoboy1992 (Oct 14, 2008)

It's still not working for me. I have a DSTT.


----------



## RothStaR (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah not working on mine either I have an Acekard 2, and I've tried everything! I tried replacing the header.bin and the arm7.bin, tried patching it, even tried switching with Japanese save, still nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hope a fix comes out for this soon.


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Oct 15, 2008)

Damn, it took me a while to realize what was missing.

They took out the damn challenge mode. It was the best feature to use when learning combos and techniques to using characters. Now I can't figure out the best strategies like I did in the first game. They shouldn't have cut it. I guess they were too lazy to come up with new challenges for new characters. 

Other than the new characters, I think the first game was better.


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks to "rasputin" we know that Supercard released an update of there patch library that fixes the Data Corruption error on both there slot1 and slot2 cards!

see this topic:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=110099


----------



## Noob_ninja82 (Oct 15, 2008)

Bleach: Dark Souls is a tough cookie to crack.

However, after all the research I did and analyzing the code, as well as going through different forums, re-reading old posts, this is what I can conclude:

Bleach: Dark Souls is protected... somewhat... just good coding and verify strings to locate each file and line of coding is in its proper place.

The reason why my somewhat-working-method works is by pure luck.  Based on the code I tried to read in the overlay folder shows what files are being used in each binary file and progress in different binary files to keep hackers from just manipulating one page of code, and instead have to deal with multiple pages to tackle each called file.  Using the header.bin from Bleach DS 2nd (J) and the arm7.bin was based on my flash-cart (M3 DS Real) to read the header to boot the .nds file, and nothing more.  the arm7.bin is read by the data folder in such a way that the only arm7.bin that worked was the one I found from the Max Crass Method.zip.  My guess is how the am7.bin was arranged in its code and what is called.  In other words, Bleach DS 2nd (J) called the arm7.bin in its own way, while Bleach DS (U) called the arm7.bin in its own way, through the flash-cart, that is.

Using M3 DS Real w/Sakura I toyed with the idea of manipulating what files exist in the Japanese verison of Bleach DS and re-arrange those files with the US Bleach DS.  Unfortunately, the coding that exist in the overlay folder (if you use DSLazy or DSBuff and unpack the .nds file, you'll see the overlay folder with approximately 249 binary files).  One would think it would be easy to swap the overlay folders, but looking closely at the code (either in JAP Shift-JIP or ASCII) the coding arrangement is vastly different between the Japanese and US version.  While cumbersome, it could be done.  I realized if I attempted this, I would only solve this issue for M3 DS Real and not other carts, therefore not resolving the issue overall.  Furthermore, if the G6 Team is working on a new firmware, it would be best to let them handle it.  My time and resources are limited to even attempt at this time.

In conclusion, those who have M3 Simply 1.14, CycloDS (and apparently SuperCard) are the lucky ones with the somewhat anti-coder that allows Bleach Dark Souls to run perfectly, wifi and save support both.  The rest of us have to wait for the G6 team to come up with a firmware/patch to relieve this issue.  DSTT, Acekard, I cannot say what fate lies ahead of you.  I have never messed with such flashcarts, nor have any experience with them.  My condolences... :-)


----------



## DjoeN (Oct 15, 2008)

Dunno, but you can swap easily files between the JPN and the US version.

I removed all English voices from the US game and replaced all with the Japanese voices, just by replacing the SDAT dir.

Repacked then with DSLazy

Ow, and the Game also works perfect on R6 Extreme 64G with the 3.1.1980 (C7) update (Gives Data Corruption on R6 Gold)


----------



## Curley5959 (Oct 15, 2008)

Funny thing.. It works on my R4!! Has anyone else had issues with their R4 and this game..??


----------



## jaei (Oct 15, 2008)

With the new ndspatch for the supercard dsone, it runs sweet now!
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Wekker (Oct 16, 2008)

also working on my R4


----------



## mixinluv2u (Oct 16, 2008)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> Thanks to "rasputin" we know that Supercard released an update of there patch library that fixes the Data Corruption error on both there slot1 and slot2 cards!
> 
> see this topic:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=110099


i tried that fix, but the same issue remains.  no go for supercard.


----------



## jaei (Oct 17, 2008)

mixinluv2u said:
			
		

> DjoeN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is you card slot 1 or 2? I tried with a slot 1 and it was working fine. It didn't work with patched rom with arm7fix though. Try a clean rom.


----------



## Sandman00009 (Oct 18, 2008)

im using the m3 sakura triple boot is there any way to be able to play online i put the header.bin from the jap game in and the arm7.bin but it wont let me play online


----------



## Noob_ninja82 (Oct 18, 2008)

Go to http://www.linfoxdomain.com/nintendo/ds/ for the latest firmware for M3 DS Real.  The TripleBoot Eng version has also been updated.  You no longer need to replace the arm7 or header anymore, thanks to the G6 team!

If you want to play Bleach DS on M3Sakura you MUST load the game through the M3/G6 Real firmware 4.0 first.  Let it create the .sav file, and then turn it off or reboot the OS to M3Sakura, and it should load perfectly - no data corruption and WiFi works like a charm.

One more thing, I did not trim the rom, so I cannot say if trimming will affect the rom's game-play in any way.

UPDATE:  While the statement above is true, it is not completely true...:-)  It seems that even though the untrimmed rom will run on M3 Sakura 1.12+1 with no "problems", the issue is that it will not save your progress, nor your stats.  It seems for M3 users, M3 Real 4.0 is the only way to run Bleach DS2 with zero issues.


----------



## ConJ (Oct 22, 2008)

this doesnt work on my acekard, corrupt save file every time i start it up.


----------



## diondetijger (Oct 22, 2008)

i have a ttds and i changed the header bud stil i get curruption i have ttds version 1.13 i beg for help i love the game but cand play it thinking of doing it again


----------



## diondetijger (Oct 22, 2008)

i got a update now v.1.15 but it stil dos not work and my cheats are in CHINEES FOR GODS SAKE HELP ME


----------



## HeatMan Advance (Oct 22, 2008)

Works fine on R4 without a hitch.


----------



## diondetijger (Oct 22, 2008)

pleas i need help i can´t read chinees how to know what the cheats do


----------



## proapc (Oct 29, 2008)

i have a supercard mini sd slot 2, i used to have the problem with the save data corrupted, but i downloaded that ndsrominfo file and now i can save the game . BUT, i can play online, i got disconnected from other players just before the select character screen. What can i do? I tried that thing with dslazy, but is not working


----------



## phoenix119 (Oct 29, 2008)

Im using ez flash v plus and i have tried the arm7 fix but still get the corrupt message ><
is this game compatible with my card? if not i may as well buy the actual game haha


----------



## xSMx (Dec 19, 2008)

Okay, i'm having a normal problem... save got corrupted thing... I'm using M3R Sakura. Can someone do that header(or something like that) swap+arm7 thing with jap and usa  version and upload working rom somewhere, megaupload or rapidshare..? I tried to do that but when i tried to pack the file it didn't pack it... My msn is [email protected] if someone didn't get my problem and wanna help me... Thx.

-SM


----------

